# Need some technical advice for 595 Build



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Finally go my 595 today and wanted to have some technical advice.

1 - What size blade should i use for the fork tube / seatpost.
2 - There are 2 cable case inserts in the frame - are these guides or actual shields to use instead of the campy originals?
3 - Would you recommend dog fang?

Thanks


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

I used the finest tooth blade I had for cutting but can;t recall what it was. Tell you one thing though, carbon can be pretty touch stuff to cut and take it very slow and steady.

2) Actual shields, you cut the casing to the point where it meets the entry point into the top or down tubes.

3) Not using a dog fang myself. All depends on how you neurotic you are in making damn sure that front derailleur is tuned just right so as not to drop the chain (knock'in wood as I write this.)


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

We usually use a fine-tooth (32TPI) hacksaw blade. Be sure to wrap some masking tape around the cut area to prevent splintering, and cut slowly, especially as you near the end of the cut - instead of using muscle, let the blade do most of the work. There are several carbon-specific hacksaw blades on the market, but I have yet to see one that is thin enough to fit in our cutting guide. I've cut loads of these seat tubes and have never had any problems, however I have seen some pretty nasty looking cuts from people who rushed through it. Take your time and you'll be fine.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

chas said:


> We usually use a fine-tooth (32TPI) hacksaw blade. *Be sure to wrap some masking tape around the cut area to prevent splintering, and cut slowly, especially as you near the end of the cut -* instead of using muscle, let the blade do most of the work. There are several carbon-specific hacksaw blades on the market, but I have yet to see one that is thin enough to fit in our cutting guide. I've cut loads of these seat tubes and have never had any problems, however I have seen some pretty nasty looking cuts from people who rushed through it. Take your time and you'll be fine.
> 
> *[email protected]*


This seems like great advice! Especially the masking tape part...I would have never thought of doing that. Thanks!

Still havent gotten around to building-cutting my 595. 

I think I'm close as I have found the perfect saddle for it.

Steve

I


----------

